# Just got my first '71 Krate today



## schwinn_man (Mar 15, 2015)

I just bought my first 1971 Orange Krate today.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 15, 2015)

that is a super beauty. Congrats on the score!


----------



## vastingray (Mar 15, 2015)

Sweet nice find


----------



## vincev (Mar 15, 2015)

Welcome aboard.Kool find.


----------



## schwinn_man (Mar 15, 2015)

Am I allowed to ask what the bike is worth? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 15, 2015)

.........nice find ........


----------



## MAD BRAD (Mar 15, 2015)

A lot


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 16, 2015)

Cool find. Great condition.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Mar 16, 2015)

If it is truly all original and that seat is original and not recovered I would say $1500-1700 anyone else?


----------



## schwinn_man (Mar 16, 2015)

How do I determine if the seat is original?


----------



## mcmfw2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Post a picture of the underside of the seat pan and seat tag.... You can tell by the rivets on the tag, the shape of the pan and if it says Schwinn stamped into the seat pan it's a repop....


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 21, 2015)

I'd like to see better pics/close-ups. The bike looks to be restored. If so less than $1k. Personally I won't touch a restored Krate or Phantom unless its to flip. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 21, 2015)

Even restored, that bike is worth more then 1 K. I am sick of people bashing restorations!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 21, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> Even restored, that bike is worth more then 1 K.* I am sick of people bashing restorations*!




The main reason why most bash restorations is that most of the so called resto's are half assed refurbs. A 90 + % restoration is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2015)

bikecrazy said:


> Even restored, that bike is worth more then 1 K. I am sick of people bashing restorations!




I wasn't bashing. I restore, and have bought, restored bikes. The thing with Krates and Phantoms is that there are too many nice ones out there for reasonable money. GTs58 is right though about sub-par restorations. BTW what is the most you have paid for a restored Krate? I sold a pretty nice Lemon two years ago for $670 and thought that was good money. V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinn_man (Mar 22, 2015)

when I get my my Park tools repair stand I will take close picture of the seat and every thing else so you can tell me whats original and whats not. Then I can know whats original. Then I can replace whats not original with original. I already know the tires.   

If anyone has a crate for sale i am interested in buying another so I can ride it.


----------

